

All India News: clean, uncluttered Indian news aggregating website - singhvimal
http://www.allindia-news.com

======
zem
that's actually pretty unappealing visually. uncluttered doesn't just mean
"don't add extraneous ui elements", it also means that you don't try to cram
too much visually undistinguished information into too small a space. i'm
trying not to be overly negative, because this is a hard problem and no one
has really solved it well, but the current page does not make me feel like
reading it.

another obvious problem is that you organise by source. this is doubtless the
easiest thing to do, but as a consumer of news who has come to an aggregator
site, i care about the story first, and who ran it second. some sort of ai
classifier that could group by story type rather than by source newspaper
would be a big help in deciding what i want to click on.

~~~
singhvimal
You make a good point about ui and it's proving to be a tough problem to solve
as half the crowd likes to go with the story and they care less about the
source while the other half's first requirement is which newspaper or source.

Maybe there's a middle of the road approach or possibly offer both.

------
skanga
I created a website in 2006 called saafnews.com for this very purpose. Nobody
visited. I shut it down. Looked similar to this one. It may be still visible
on archive.org

------
kvikramg
Wow thanks, been looking for something like this. I hate visiting the indian
news sites because of all the pop-ups

